# Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai




> *Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



			
				Robert Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Die grosse Übersetzungsarbeit aus der Forschung in die Praxis müssten aber im Grunde andere leisten, solche Personen, die dazu ausgebildet sind oder Mitarbeiter von Verbänden.



Positives Beispiel dazu:
Auf der Seite des VFG-BW ist die Übersetzung der aktuellen Arbeit (2012) von Rose, Arlinghaus und weiteren zum Thema Schmerz/Leid/Bewusstsein bei Fischen etc. veröffentlicht worden, die bisher nur in Englisch vorlag.

Als nun für jeden nachlesbare Übersetzung ins Deutsche vom Diplom-Biologen Andreas Heyd. 
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Rose_2012_Koennen_Fische_wirklich_Schmerzen_empfinden.pdf


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

:m
Ein erster Schritt in Richtung verbesserte Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie ich finde - auch wenn der Herr Prof. Arlinghaus natürlich nicht aus dem Nichts erschien, so wird doch mit einer vollen Professur seine Arbeit eher wertgeschätzt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Glückwunsch an Robert zum Professor.

So von Angelprofessor zu Fischereibiologe.....:m


Schaun wir mal was da in Zukunft so kommt. Gut jedenfalls wenn so jemand auf der richtigen Seite steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



> Ein erster Schritt in Richtung verbesserte Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie ich finde -


Wir informieren doch immer.

Dummerweise ja nicht der VDSF/DAFV bisher - da kann man nur hoffen (und hoffen und harren, wie bekannt.....)........

Und den DAV gibts ja bald nicht mehr, nur noch den umbenannnten VDSF.

Was dann zu erwarten/hoffen ist?

Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich der VDSF/DAFV dann etwas ändert, wenn sich solche Chancen bieten:


			
				Robert Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Der DAV war gegenüber allen Studien, auch den frühen, immer sehr aufgeschlossen, vor allem unter dem mittlerweile verstorbenen  Präsidenten Bernd Mikulin, der die Erforschung der Angelfischerei immer unterstützt hat.. Mit dem DAV verbindet mich übrigens seit Jahren eine gute Beziehung. Wir haben mehrere Projekte abgeschlossen, zuletzt  die Ausrichtung der 6. Weltkonferenz für Angelfischerei 2011 an der Humboldt-Universität  in Berlin.
> 
> Der Bundesverband VDSF hat mit einigen Ausnahmen meine ersten Studien zur sozio-ökonomischen Bedeutung des Angelns hingegen wenig Beachtung geschenkt und die belastbaren Zahlen selten in der Lobbyarbeit verwendet, vielleicht auch deswegen, weil der DAV die Deutschlandstudie teilfinanziert hat und man sich abgrenzen wollte.
> Gründe. Glücklich war ich darüber nie, aber es war trotz mehrerer Anläufe nicht zu ändern.


----------



## acker (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Danke für das informative Interview !
Danke auch an Thomas , das er sich in seiner Freizeit so sehr für unser aller Hobby einsetzt, sei es hier im Forum , Verbandspolitik oder eben solche netten Dinge wie dieses Interview .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



> Danke auch an Thomas , das er sich in seiner Freizeit so sehr für unser aller Hobby einsetzt


Ist mein Job UND meine Freizeit ;-))

Danke fürs Lob,....

Dankt aber vor allem Professor Arlinghaus, dass er trotz Entfernung und Zeitmangel bereit war zu antworten!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Völlig unverständlich und grob nachlässig, dass der VDSF keine Zusammenarbeit mit dieser Koryphae anstrebt!

Ich hatte bereits Gelegenheit mit ihm im Rahmen der Besatzfischaktion zu sprechen. Höchst informativ und lehrreich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



> Völlig unverständlich und grob nachlässig,


Typisch, fahrlässig und ne Schande triffts da eher..

Mal sehen ob, wie und was Frau Dr. und der VDSF/DAFV als Rechtsnachfolger des VDSF nach erlöschen des DAV da nun draus machen und ob die das  zukünftig ändern..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Völlig unverständlich und grob nachlässig, dass der VDSF keine Zusammenarbeit mit dieser Koryphae anstrebt!



Wie war das noch,_der Prophet im eigenen Lande...|kopfkrat

_Wahrscheinlich hätte man sich um ihn gerissen, wenn er Casting
Experte wäre|supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Dem geäußerten Dank an Arlinghaus und Finkbeiner schließe ich mich ausdrücklich an. 
Desgleichen der Kritik daran, dass der VDSF nicht früher und stärker auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit Arlinghaus' Institut gesetzt hat. 

Zumindest bis 2006 kann ich das aus eigenem Erleben heraus bestätigen. 
Ich habe mich seinerzeit auch mit dem VDSF-Präsidenten unterhalten, der insbesondere die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse, die im "Vernünftigen Angler" publiziert wurden, für falsch hielt. 

Insbesondere war die Darstellung der Zahl der praktizierenden Angler und der sich daraus ergebenden Fangmengen "nicht willkommen" weil höher als selbst eingeschätzt. 

Es bestand, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, die Sorge, dass Angler, wenn sie als Gruppe rechnerisch so große Entnahmemengen verursachen, dadurch in ein negatives Licht geraten und dadurch sich die Rahmenbedingungen für Lobbyarbeit verschlechtern könnten.

 Aus den gleichen Gründen gab es immer Schwierigkeiten mit Fangmeldungen, Fangbüchern und Fangstatistiken. Das führte zB in Berlin dazu, dass es zum "guten Ton" gehörte, nennenswerte Fänge insbesondere von Raubfischen möglichst nicht öffentlich zu machen, u.a. auch, um Jahreskartenpreise nicht in die Höhe zu treiben. Ich habe mir diese Haltung nie zu eigen gemacht.

Sollte der künftige Verband tatsächlich bereit finden, seine Grundpositionierungen zu überdenken, dann gehört der Umgang mit den Thesen von Arlinghaus mit Sicherheit mit als erstes auf die Hebebühne.


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

_Politische Funktionäre, die Erkentnisse von Fachleuten aus der Wissenschaft für 'falsch' & 'unwillkommen' erklären? 
Wo gibt's den so was! _


Thomas, setz die Interviews gern in einer kleinen, losen Reihe fort. Nicht nur wegen des Informationsgehalts, sondern auch weil der Bursche durch und durch sympathisch rüber kommt.

Hab mehrere seiner Bücher gelesen, ist schon teilweise schwääre Kost, aber durchweg interessant und empfehlenswert!

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

@ kati:
Es ist ja gerade noch unterwegs, wie eingangs erwähnt, wir werden den Kontakt aber aufrecht erhalten und da sicher noch was nachschieben.

@ Brotfisch:
Deine geschilderten persönlichen Erfahrungen wundern mich wiederum weniger....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Jetzt haben wir auch das Bild vom Prof offiziell gekriegt, damit ihr euch auch ein Bild machen könnt - siehe erstes Posting...


----------



## W-Lahn (8. September 2013)

*interview mit Robert Arlinghaus auf Spiegel online*

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...us-ueber-den-schmerz-der-fische-a-920546.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: interview mit Robert Arlinghaus auf Spiegel online*

Find ich gut, dass das auch in Allgemeinmedien Einzug hält.
Ich verschieb das mal - weil passend - in unser Interview mit dem Angelprofessor.




PS:
Da bin ich mal auf die Kommentare gespannt, wenn die SPON-Gutmenschen aufrüsten zum Gegenschlag ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: interview mit Robert Arlinghaus auf Spiegel online*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Da bin ich mal auf die Kommentare gespannt, wenn die SPON-Gutmenschen aufrüsten zum Gegenschlag ;-))


Die Tierschützer machen schon ganz schön mobil  (siehe Kommentare) - wie meist ohne wirkliche faktische Kenntnisse, dafür aber massiv...

Angler scheinen beim SPON weniger vertreten zu sein..


----------



## feko (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Ja,kann ich verstehen.
Ich möchte mit so extremen Menschen auch nicht diskutieren müssen.
Die sind ja nur am austeilen,und was da tlw. für ein Mist und persönliche Beleidigungen niedergeschrieben wird,man kann sich kaumvorstellen das          dies Erwachsene Leute schreiben.


----------



## daci7 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



feko schrieb:


> Ja,kann ich verstehen.
> Ich möchte mit so extremen Menschen auch nicht diskutieren müssen.
> Die sind ja nur am austeilen,und was da tlw. für ein Mist und persönliche Beleidigungen niedergeschrieben wird,man kann sich kaumvorstellen das          dies *Erwachsene* Leute schreiben.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass erwachsen werden ein Reifeprozess ist und nicht das verstreichen von Zeit, dann sind viele (auch dieser) Leute bestimmt nicht erwachsen


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Tierschützer machen schon ganz schön mobil   (siehe Kommentare) - wie meist ohne wirkliche faktische Kenntnisse,  dafür aber massiv...


Nicht ganz korrekt.

Die (im Interview angesprochenen) Erkenntnisse werden schlichtweg ignoriert oder ohne Grundlage verworfen.
Was zu erwarten war.
Das ist das übliche Niveau der Bessermenschen-Taliban.

Bei "Anglern" aber auch zu finden:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... mit dem VDSF-Präsidenten unterhalten, der insbesondere die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse, die im "Vernünftigen Angler" publiziert wurden, für falsch hielt...


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2013)

*Nochmal Schmerzen bei Fischen*

Prof. Robert Arlinghaus hat auch dem Spiegel ein Interview zu dem Thema gegeben:

Liest Du hier:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Und wer nicht lesen, sondern hören will:
https://www.radioeins.de/programm/s...gen/beitraege/empfinden_fische_schmerzen.html

http://www.inforadio.de/programm/schema/sendungen/wissenswerte/201308/193373.html

Beides Interviews mit dem Professor Arlinghaus..


----------



## NedRise (8. September 2013)

*Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus bei SPON.*

Hallo zusammen, hier ist ein Link zu einem Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...us-ueber-den-schmerz-der-fische-a-920546.html

Die Kommentare,unter dem Interview strotzen nur so vor Unverständnis und Verunglimpfungen dem Angeln gegenüber. #dAlso alles wie gehabt im...na ja lest selbst.

Grüsse.

Michael


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Zitat:
"*SPIEGEL ONLINE:* Eine 20-köpfige Expertenkommission der EU-Kommission kam vor kurzem zum entgegengesetzten Fazit: Es gebe Hinweise auf neuronale Bausteine für das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen. Fischhirne sind dabei natürlich anders aufgebaut als Menschenhirne, aber sie lernen aus Schmerzen, ähnlich wie es höhere Wirbeltiere auch tun."

Kann man diese Studie irgendwo nachlesen? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da mir von informierter Seite erzählt wurde, dass die Ergebnisse der Studie so umstritten wie brisant sind und zu einer EU-weiten Verschärfung des Tierschutzes bei Fischen führen könnten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus bei SPON.*



NedRise schrieb:


> Die Kommentare,unter dem Interview strotzen nur so vor Unverständnis und Verunglimpfungen dem Angeln gegenüber. #dAlso alles wie gehabt im...na ja lest selbst.



Moin, das ist im Spiegel Forum nun wirklich kein Wunder. Die Leute dort sind prinzipiell erstmal gegen alles. Völlig egal ob Angeln, Jagen, Autos, Fleischessen, Klimaanlagen, Radfahren ohne Helm, Helmpflicht beim Radfahren usw.

Und dann muss man noch bedenken, das sich da meistens Leute rumtummeln denen das Leben nicht so gut mitgespielt hat. Dementsprechend fallen die Kommentare dort immer, zu jedem Thema, so negativ aus. Weil sie sich zumindest in manchen Dingen moralisch überlegen fühlen wollen.

Die Spiegelleser (bzw. Kommentatoren) von heute sind auch nichtmehr das, was sie früher vielleicht mal waren. 

Augstein (der alte) wäre nicht stolz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Stellungnahme von PETA:

http://forum.spiegel.de/f22/deutsch...n-schmerz-wie-wir-100063-11.html#post13689831


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Heute Abend:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/hintergrund/angeln561.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



> Stellungnahme von PETA:



Was will man von spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern sonst erwarten?

Dass aber seitens des (VDSF)DAFV wie üblich (und aus keinem LV bisher) dazu NICHTS  kam, ist bezeichnend..

Und dass das heute Abend mit der Fernsehsendung im NDR noch schlimmer wird, darauf könnt ihr euch jetzt schon einstellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus bei SPON.*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin, das ist im Spiegel Forum nun wirklich kein Wunder. Die Leute dort sind prinzipiell erstmal gegen alles. Völlig egal ob Angeln, Jagen, Autos, Fleischessen, Klimaanlagen, Radfahren ohne Helm, Helmpflicht beim Radfahren usw.
> 
> Und dann muss man noch bedenken, das sich da meistens Leute rumtummeln denen das Leben nicht so gut mitgespielt hat. Dementsprechend fallen die Kommentare dort immer, zu jedem Thema, so negativ aus. Weil sie sich zumindest in manchen Dingen moralisch überlegen fühlen wollen.
> 
> ...



Das hat weder was mit Spiegel oder Focus oder sonst welche Medien zu tun.
Das Gegenteil vom Shitstorm bedarf seltens solche Platformen.

Wenn es um Tiere geht schallten viele Leute ihr Gehirn aus.
Da gibts einen grösseren Aufschrei bei toten Hunden als bei toten Kindern.
Vorallem die Präsentation dieser...nur Effekthascherei.

(Auf Facebook geht mal wieder so ein Tierschutzprogramm um..Rumänien tötet Hunde...ich könnte über die Kommentare  und über die Art der Berichterstattung dort kotzen!...PETA tötet Tiere.    )


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

@ Naturliebhaber, 

diese "Tanja B." hatte auch dem LSFV SH mit Anzeige gedroht (oder sogar gestellt, weiss ich nicht genau) die vorgebrachten "Punkte" von der Frau B. lösten bei normaldenkenden Menschen schon Fremdschämen RTL II Art aus. Peinlichkeit auf höchstem Niveau.

Aber was will man von Peta auch erwarten. Denen gehts um die Spendeneinnahmen und das wars. 

http://www.petatotettiere.de/

@ Sharpo, in Rumänien laufen ca. 1 Million Hunde rum, die inzwischen auch schon Leute angegriffen haben. Ab 2014 haben die Rumänen vollste Bewegungsfreiheit in der EU. Wenn ich in Rumänien Politiker wäre, dann würde ich diese 1 Million Hunde einfangen und nach Westeuropa in die Obhut von Peta bringen und das ganze schön mit der Kamera begleiten, was die so mit den Tieren anstellen.

Das ganze hätte nur positive Effekte. Die Peta Leute würden ihre Kraft in die Hundepflege stecken und hätten weniger Zeit, normaldenkende Bürger zu belästigen. Umbringen können sie die ja schlecht, wenn eine Kamera dabei ist. Das würde evtl. Spenden kosten. Und wenn die Peta Leute mit der 1 Million Hunden überfordert wäre, dann würde ich jedem, der bei solchen lächerlichen FB Aktionen mitmacht 5 solcher Streuner in die Bude setzen (und gleich Hundesteuer kassieren) und sie dafür verantwortlich machen.

Und die Rumänen wären ihre Hundeplage los.

Nur Gewinner auf allen Seiten!


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Naturliebhaber,
> 
> diese "Tanja B." hatte auch dem LSFV SH mit Anzeige gedroht (oder sogar gestellt, weiss ich nicht genau) die vorgebrachten "Punkte" von der Frau B. lösten bei normaldenkenden Menschen schon Fremdschämen RTL II Art aus. Peinlichkeit auf höchstem Niveau.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss. Ich kann die Rumänen verstehen...
Ich kann dieses dumme Facebook verlinke und ..etc...von solchen Aktionen absolut nicht leiden.
Die Leute sind soetwas von dumm...die diesen Mist unterstützen und weiterverlinken..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*

Hier geht's weder um Rumänen, Peta oder ähnliches..
Siehe Threadtitel.
Bitte OnTopic.
Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Der erste Angelprofessor Deutschlands*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht's weder um Rumänen, Peta oder ähnliches..
> Siehe Threadtitel.
> Bitte OnTopic.
> Danke.




Ach ja, da war doch was.

Leider ist diese Studie nicht das Amen in de Kirche.
Er und sein Team sind Angler...Neutralität wird somit von jeden in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Seifert (9. September 2013)

*AW: Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus bei SPON.*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier ist ein Link zu einem Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...us-ueber-den-schmerz-der-fische-a-920546.html
> 
> ...


Wenn man den Tenor der meisten Spiegel-Kommentare ernst nähme,dann gäb's ab heute Mittag keine Schlachtereien ,Schlachthöfe,keine tierischen Nahrungsmiitel,weder Pferde-noch Hunderennen und auch der Taubenvatta im Ruhrgebiet würde verboten.Alles scheint doch geeignet,Tieren Stress zu bereiten.
Da kann ich doch nur an diesen kleinen Gallier erinnern,der pflegte zu sagen:"Die spinnen,die Römer (anstelle der Römer stehen hier die sog."Gutmenschen",die weder das Fischen noch die Jagd in irgend einem Ansatz verstehen[wollen!!])


----------



## Blauzahn (9. September 2013)

*AW: Interview mit Dr. Arlinghaus bei SPON.*

Servus,



Seifert schrieb:


> Wenn man den Tenor der meisten Spiegel-Kommentare ernst nähme,dann gäb's ab heute Mittag keine Schlachtereien ,Schlachthöfe,keine tierischen Nahrungsmiitel,weder Pferde-noch Hunderennen und auch der Taubenvatta im Ruhrgebiet würde verboten.Alles scheint doch geeignet,Tieren Stress zu bereiten.
> Da kann ich doch nur an diesen kleinen Gallier erinnern,der pflegte zu sagen:"Die spinnen,die Römer (anstelle der Römer stehen hier die sog."Gutmenschen",die weder das Fischen noch die Jagd in irgend einem Ansatz verstehen[wollen!!])



Im Grunde ist doch das Interview wesentlichster Bestandteil und nicht die Kommentare im Forum bzw. unter dem Artikel.
Zumal diese Forum ja auch moderiert wird...
da kann man dann schon erkennen, was der Autor / die Redaktion beabsichtigt.
Frei nach dem Motto immer schön druff, uff die Anglers...

Aber der Umstand, dass sich alle verklärten Weltverbesserer und Tierschützer dort derart zu Wort melden, zeigt wie nah man mit der Publikation der Gruppe, um die es ja im Interview geht, auf des Nagelkopfes Mitte ist.

Mittagsgruß
René


----------

